
Show HN: Cs50plan- popular cs50 course gamified - ganadiniakshay
http://cs50plan.cloudapp.net/
======
brudgers
It's probably going to be difficult to get feedback from the Hacker News
community for an application embedded in Facebook due to the side effects that
Facebook activity has on a person's account.

This may indicate the drawbacks of taking a dependency on Facebook.

Good luck.

~~~
ganadiniakshay
Thanks for the feedback. Will keep in mind next time

